
Skilled Immigrants Aren't Stealing Our Jobs – Here's the Data - jsudhams
https://www.offerletter.io/blog/2016/07/14/skilled-immigrants-arent-stealing-our-jobs-heres-the-data/
======
jsudhams
I think they did wrong analysis the issue is not people coming to america but
job going to India, there is no way to compete on that for Americans.. because
while coming to america they may get low salary after that they will look
around ask for more.

